# die neue "Gartenteich" ist da ! die vorletzte 2007



## karsten. (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo

ich habe die neue Gartenteich gefunden   

im Briefkasten ! ...


mit einem interessanten Bericht von Axel Gutjahr zu den "Mooskugeln"


allerdings m.M.n. etwas zu optimistisch   

u.a. Berichte 

- über lila blühende Pflanzen am Teich
- einem Terrassenteich 
- Todholz als Gartendeko
- Süsswasserquallen im Teich

insgesamt scheinen sich mittlerweile die Thesen durchgesetzt zu haben 
wie :
_Regenwasser ist doch gut   
_und 
_dass überschüssige Phosphate haupsächlich für Fadenalgen verantwortlich sind
_
 

auch die Hersteller sind schon darauf eingegegangen  ......

natürlich wieder fett Werbung im Heft 

Heissner stellt eine Teichfolie vor mit Fotos von schönen buntem Bachkieseln

Originalton: _damit man sich das mühsame Herantragen sparen kann._

Früher hat man sich die Foto-Tapete mit dem karibischen Sonnenuntergang
an die Wand geklebt und den Urlaub gespart     

und eine Firma hat den " Stein der Weisen " gefunden

dort kann man egal wie schlecht oder falsch der Teich gebaut oder betrieben wird 
seine Algenprobleme lösen , in dem man 



> .........eine Zusammenstellung aus hochaktiven Bakterienstämmen zur Teichreinigung .......


 in den Teich gibt

weil die dann 





> ......den Algen einen Teil ihrer Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen und sie so aushungern...



ich hoffe nur , die vollgefressenen Bakterienstämme beerdigen Ihre Toten an Land     
3-4 mal wöchentlich wiederholen dann 1 x im Monat 

der 1,5 kg Eimer für 195 ,- €   

die haben aber auch:

Alg EX bio
und 
Phosphat EX 

und ein so-genanntes Oxygen-Kiemenpulver was ich für Peroxyd halten würde !  

auf Ihrer Webseite stellen sie ihr Domizil vor   : 

aber an ihrem Teich haben alle Mittel versagt  ... 

oder die stehen auf "Natur"  

aber auch die Guten werben : 

werner , oldehoff , fiap und bofitec  z.B.  


mfG


----------

